
Amazon Doesn’t Consider the Race of Its Customers. Should It? - chrismealy
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2016-amazon-same-day/
======
nkrisc
First, I don't think at all race or demographic makeup was ever a component in
Amazon's decision-making process. But that said, it doesn't mean that cold,
logical, analytical decision making doesn't have repercussions that align
perfectly with race and class.

Yes, this is really just representative of a larger, unrelated issue of
persistent segregation an income disparity in these cities, but it doesn't
mean that in some way Amazon isn't unintentionally contributing to the issue.
When underserved areas are underserved because they're underserved, it becomes
an issue.

